# Au Pair Visa



## SarahPink (1 mo ago)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone could help me with this question. I have an Au Pair visa and was supposed to be an Au Pair in France from September to May. However, the family situation was not good and I returned back to the United States after one month as an Au Pair. While I was in France, I didn't validate my Visa. Visa validation has to be done within the first 3 months of being in France. Therefore, I am back in the United States and can no longer validate the Visa. So I am not living in France currently or using the Visa but it looks as though I have an unvalidated French Au Pair visa. I was wondering if anyone had a similar experience or has any advice on what I should do/ If I need to prove to the French government somehow that the Visa is unvalidated because I am back in the U.S. and not using it.
I plan to return to France for Graduate School and want to be able to apply to a Student Visa in the future.

Thank you for any advice that you have!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It shouldn't be a problem, other than perhaps having to explain on entry to France why you have an unvalidated visa that you are not making use of - though if you have a second student visa, that kind of explains the situation for you. Will probably only come up if you do a tourist visit before the issuance of your student visa.


----------



## SarahPink (1 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> It shouldn't be a problem, other than perhaps having to explain on entry to France why you have an unvalidated visa that you are not making use of - though if you have a second student visa, that kind of explains the situation for you. Will probably only come up if you do a tourist visit before the issuance of your student visa.


Awesome! Thank you SO much for your help!!


----------

